# Best way to install jackett?



## SamKook (Jul 17, 2021)

I've been trying to make jackett work on my FreeBSD 13 latest server but as far as I can tell from forums and such as well as VMs tests, it doesn't work with mono 5.10 which is the default one used if you install jackett via pkg. It should work fine with the mono6.8 available in pkg from what I read but trying to install it will remove mono 5.10 and jackett(as well as emby-server and radarr that I also have installed depending on mono) so that doesn't work(and I didn't really expect it to).

I'm trying to not mix pkg with ports or installs from source to avoid messing things up like I did in the past but I'm not sure if there's any other way or how to do it relatively safely using ports.

Any suggestions how how to make this work?


----------

